# Fraggles peeled paint off walls and ate it!!!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 27, 2011)

undefined


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 27, 2011)

For some reason the website is acting funky I won't let me type the text unless its to reply. Anyway Fraggles peeled some paint off the walls and ate it....Its a non lead paint so the vet says she won't be poisoned. But we should worry about a blockage. My question is should I give her canned pumpkin or banana or even pineapple juice now? Just to be on the safe side. A little freaked out here....For the record she turns her nose up at a cube of watermelon in her bowl but will eat paint chips!!!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

Odd tech problem. (Let me know if anyone else is having it).

Canned pumpkin is your best bet. 

I have to coax mine to eat watermelon. Mikey munches down the daily news and chunks of boxes. And I figure after seeing all the tree bark the ferals have eaten, a few walls won't block anything. 

Mister and Darry have eaten an amazing amount of drywall. :shock: No ill effects. (Mind you, the landlord hasn't seen it, might be one big ill effect!)

Fraggles should be fine. 

Pumpkin is great insurance. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks. I was just freaked cause its like strips of paint not just little chips. To my horror the wall underneath is BLACK!!! Jason says we will be painting over that....I thought for sure she was poisoned. I did change her bedding so I could watch for new poo's and so far so good. I will be changing it again tomorrow also. She is eating and drinking fine and seems pretty happy.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 27, 2011)

Merry does this too! I just try to clap really loud so she gets scared and hopefully will eventually stop doing it. She gets hay all day as well as veggies and pellets for breakfast. She has so many things to eat and chew on, but for some odd reason she prefers to eat the paint off the walls lol. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the texture when it cracks between their teeth.


----------



## Dustiechick (Aug 27, 2011)

he'll be fine! But good to take precautions. A while ago I had painted my nails and once they dried I didn't like them so I peeled them off and put the bits in the garbGe can. A few fell on the floor and the next day dusty started eating them. I just gave her some pineapple and she was fine. I was really freaked out though!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 27, 2011)

Benjamin has done this too!! Seems anything not good for him, he thinks is an extra special treat. Up her hay for a few days just to make sure she has lots of roughage. I would block that area of the wall off with something until Jason gets it painted ( maybe a piece of coroplast - taped to the wall or screwed ) after all you have to paint now. She probably was just redecorated after her long absence.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 27, 2011)

Fraggles is her normal happy circling self today so I think she alright. Thanks for all the support


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2011)

Good to know. We had a dog that would eat anything he could fit his mouth around. Wires, aluminum dryer vent, rubber, plastic, a bar of soap, towels, washrags, shoes, the knobs off the BBQ, Gas line off the BBQ and god knows what else. He was also the oldest Doberman we ever had--14 years old.


----------



## WhatTheRAWR (Aug 28, 2011)

So glad she's better ! If she considers trying to do this again (hope not!!) it's a good idea infesting in "lick strips". Buns HATE the taste but it's harmless and should stop her ever going near wallpaper paint again 

Hope this helps :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2011)

Jo-Ellis, what are these "lick strips"? I have never heard of them and it sounds amazing!

So glad Fraggles is doing fine.


----------

